# southwest side of chicagoland - FS Misc Western Electrical



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Clear off the shelves. I have no use for these items

MVP/WO/ fleet flex straight Blade controller, used, works 200.00

Battery to plow cable, #63411, 20 bucks? I don't even know where I got it, it's been years since I had a straight blade with a relay system... Date code is 08

I have two of these adapters, for what I have no idea. 29047, one is a 07 and the other is 10, never used, 5 buck

Next up is

#73970, port A to grille headlight plug. Appears to be brand new, and as added bonus, it has the cover also. 40.00 bucks

I have a 2nd one also, used, no cover #22413, 20 dollars.

Last on the list is a 2 parter, 69825 and 73971, headlight adapter for Quad beam Ford. Slightly used I had it on my 2018 for a season. Looks brand new. 150.00 for all.

Last is similar, but for the Ford LED headlights, used one year on my 2017, #73976, it's plugged into the soft start module, don't see your part number listed on it. Also attached is the headlight plug to grill, #69793 250.00 for all

I haven't researched any of the prices, nor included shipping, I'll meet for local pickup.

And I have all my notifications turned off if you PM, but I do check them once in awhile.

500.00 for all


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

More pictures


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Couple more



















Buy all of it and I'll throw in a bucket in for free.....


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

(Without looking) I think the 73970 goes with the quad beam setup.

If youd do everything for $450 shipping to CT I'd be a no BS buyer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JFon101231 said:


> (Without looking) I think the 73970 goes with the quad beam setup.
> 
> If youd do everything for $450 shipping to CT I'd be a no BS buyer.


You could be right, if so, it one season on it

Will consider 500 and I will cover shipping, once you receive, you can mail me a check.

No free bucket tho.....

Let me know.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm comfortable with 450 shipped no bucket 

If you change your mind lemme know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't hear back from ya. Everything was sold off and I got to keep the bucket, except I forgot at UPS.

Mr. MJD, you may close this thread.


----------

